# Formatting CF Card for Barudan Machine



## 2ndwind (Apr 14, 2009)

My machine does not read my old CF card so I bought a new 2GB CF card but my machine is not reading any folders on this card. I just changed my cpu board on the embroidery machine as well. I formatted the disk in FAT 32 format as well. At least I think I did. Does anybody have any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't for the life of me remember exactly what our trainer told us but he said to never get rid of the 256 MB compact flash card that came with the machine. I know it had something to do with the machine not being able to read the larger compact flash cards but I thought it had to do with reformatting the sewing head rather than transferring designs. We dont' use the CF card but transfer designs over via the cable.

I'd see if you can be a 256 MB CF card and see if it works.

Good luck


----------



## 2ndwind (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I still have my card but the machine is not recognizing it anymore. The tech rep at Barudan said I could get up to a 2G card but smaller would be better. I was able to get a 2G one but had no luck with it. I'll call them on Monday.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Please come back and let us know.....I'm terrified of the day when my Barudan no longer reads the card!


----------



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 4GB card that works great. I have a million designs on it.. prolly need to delete some of them out. Sorry I don't know why it is giving you trouble. What do you use to put the files on your card? I use CF Write... I don't know how many different progs. are out there do do this. You may try to uninstall your program and reinstall it then try to transfer the design. It might be that your barudan doesn't "see" the file there because something is corrupt. 

by the way, if you use df write... make sure that you dont put any spaces in the name or any funky punctuation.... it won't transfer that way.

Just a thought.


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you sure you can't read the disk or the folder?

Make sure you name the folder .tfd

Foldername.tfd

File should be .dst


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Same thing happened to me. Right now Ive been through almost 8 cards. Everytime one stops working, I just buy a new one because Ive tried several times to format and the rest but none worked for me. The amount of time you will waste behind it is not worth it. Maybe one day i will give all the damage cards to barudan to sort out.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, it has happened. My Barudan won't read my old CF card. I have always written to my old card directly from my Wilcom. That's not working with the new card. I realize that I need .FDR folders on the new card - so I tried to just create them from Windows and add my .u01 and .bmp files to one of the .fdr folders just like I've always done with my old card. But the machine finds no designs. Of course, this has to happen on a Sunday nite - no tech support available - Barudan site is down - and I've got a huge deadline to meet. 



Say Anything said:


> What do you use to put the files on your card? I use CF Write...


Perhaps I need CF Write. Can it be purchased online? If so, can someone provide a link?

If there's another way to do this, please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Get on ebay and order a few


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> Of course, this has to happen on a Sunday nite - no tech support available - Barudan site is down - and I've got a huge deadline to meet.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need CF Write. Can it be purchased online? If so, can someone provide a link?
> ...


Barudan site worked for me.
Barudan | Software & Utilities


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I meant to state that my problem occurred and the Barudan site was down Saturday nite. Back up Sunday.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I gave up on cf cards a loooooooooong time ago and just hooked my computer directly to the machine. It takes longer to load a design, but it is so much easier.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you have the CF Write software from Barudan? Once installed you should have a CF Write icon on your desktop. Export your designs in .dst from your digitizing software to your desktop, then drag and drop them to the CF icon. Been doing it for 5 years with 0 problems.


----------

